# Visa run out of PI



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's say need to leave PI cus visa is due.
How long must stay out of PI before returning to get new visa??
Can it be same day departure and return??
OR stay out few days per BOI requirements???
Any experiences ??
Thanks


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

If anybody is going to BOI (visa renew) or coming into PI (airport passport check), can you ask the question and post the answer???

Probably the BEST place to ask the question is at airport passport check when returning into PI. They would see when last time in PI on passport and can answer.
How long to stay out of PI?? Same day return ok???


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Is PI a city in Thailand (where you live according to your profile)?
And what is BOI - Bank of India???


----------



## abc12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry..this is Philippines immigration question.

PI means Philippines
BOI is Bureau of Immigration in Philippines


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Than I believe you should post this in the Philippines forum instead of here.
But do you actually live in Thailand, as your profile says, or in the Philippines?!?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thread moved to Phillipines forum.


----------

